# Forenbersicht > Windsurfen lernen >  >  Flachwasser Finne fr Fanatic Shark 165

## T4Camper

Hallo,
ich habe mir jetzt ein Fanatic Shark 165 gekauft und habe mir gedacht, dass ich mir eine krzere Finne dranschrauben kann, da die 54er Finne die mitgeliefert wurde mir etwas lang erscheint fr die Reviere die ich befahre. 
Ich habe erst 2011 mit dem surfen angefangen und hatte ein Fanatic lite Cat. Damit bin ich eigentlich recht gut zurecht gekommen, allerdings waren Halsen und Schlaufenfahren fr mich auf dem Board unmglich. Trapezfahren klappt richtig gut, so dass ich auch ins gleiten komme. Allerdings ist es ein Schwertbrett, dass mir bei zuviel Geschwindigkeit aufgekentert ist, obwohl das Schwert fast komplett hochgeklappt war. Liegt vielleicht auch an meinen Segeln? Vielleicht waren sie einfach nicht geeignet fr das Board, oder es lag einfach an meiner unerfahrenheit, was ich am ehesten vermute.
Mein Segel ist brigens ein ebenfalls lteres Neil Pryde V6 Street Slalom mit 6qm, welches ich auf Fehmarn Wulfener Hals bis 6 beauf. gefahren bin.
Ich selbst bin glaube ich ein Schwergewicht unter Surfern. Ich wiege 96 Kg und bin knappe 190cm gro. 

Nun aber zurck zu meiner Frage, kann ich mir eine 32er Freeride Finne unter das Fanatic Shark 165 schrauben, oder wird das nicht funktionieren? Mein altes Brett hatte nmlich ne 32er Finne, was gut funktioniert hat.
Und dann wollte ich mir noch ein greres Segel zulegen, da mein 6qm bei leichten Wind etwas unterdimensioniert scheint. Habe ein Angebot fr ein North Transam 8,1 qm. Wre das ein gutes Segel fr mich? Oder ist das Segel ungeeignet?
Ich freue mich schon auf zahlreiche Antworten.
Gru T4Camper

----------


## Schotstart

hi camper,

kurz gesagt:
eine 32er finne wird beim shark nicht funktionieren. 
sie ist einfach zu klein. du kannst den einsatzbereich des board mit sicherheit mit einer kleineren finne bei viel wind nach oben raus vergrern. eine derart kurze finne wird aber nicht funktionieren. die wirst du aber eigentlich auch gar nicht brauchen, da du recht schnell merken wirst, dass das board, sobald du dich einmal dran gewhnt hast, auch mit einer groen finne einwandfrei funktioniert.
die boardgeometrie deines sharks unterscheidet sich massiv von der deiner cat. vergleich doch einfach mal die breite des hecks bei beiden boards. man sagt als faustformel, dass die lnge der finne in ungefhr dem one foot off ma des boardhecks entsprechen sollte (nagel mich jetzt nicht fest...aber so ca. 33 cm vom ende des board gemessen!?).
bei deiner krpergre/gewicht wrde ich dir finnenteschnich fr leichtwind irgendwas um die 60 cm empfehlen, fr viel wind irgendwas um die 45...
mit einer kurzen feeride finne wird dein shark sich "eirig" anfhlen, er wird kaum gradeaus fahren und sobald du etwas druck aufs heck gibst, wird sich das board mit einem schnen spin out dafr bedanken.

zum segel:
das trans am ist ein gute segel. keine camber, recht leicht. mit einem schnen leichten mast ist das sicher ein super segel fr eine moderaten windbereich. es hat eine relativ groe trimmrange und ist bestens fr surfer geeignet, die einfach nur entspannt gas geben wollen und zwischendrin mal eine halse zirkeln.

hoffe ich konnte helfen,
gru

----------


## Luis

Als Flachwasserfinne kannst du auch einfach eine Seegrasfinne nehmen. Die hat bei gleichem Tiefgang eine grere Flche. Eine 36er Duo Cut von Lessacher fnd ich persnlich die richtige Wahl fr das 8er Segel.

----------


## T4Camper

Vielen Dank fr die schnellen Beitrge. 
Die 54er Finne die beim Shark dabei gewesen ist, ist einfach zu lang fr die Reviere in denen ich surfe. Dann wre die Idee mit der Seegrasfinne wohl schon ganz gut. Nur bei der Seegrasfinne ist es ja so, dass sie durch den Neigungswinkel ber das Board hinaus stehen wrde. Beeinflusst das nicht das Fahrverhalten bei Manvern?

----------


## T4Camper

Vielen Dank fr die schnellen Beitrge. 
Die 54er Finne die beim Shark dabei gewesen ist, ist einfach zu lang fr die Reviere in denen ich surfe. Dann wre die Idee mit der Seegrasfinne wohl schon ganz gut. Nur bei der Seegrasfinne ist es ja so, dass sie durch den Neigungswinkel ber das Board hinaus stehen wrde. Beeinflusst das nicht das Fahrverhalten bei Manvern?
Und noch eine Frage: kommt es bei der Finne auf die Lnge an, oder auf die Flche?

----------


## Schotstart

es kommt auf beides an :Wink: 
ich bin kein groer fan der theorie "einfach in flachwasser ne seegrasfinne drunter"
auf gut deutsch: alle speedorientierten bretter (denn das sind die, die man mit langen finnen fhrt) fahren mit seegrasfinne einfach scheisse. mag jetzt sein, dass hier der groe aufschrei aus der lessacher-ecke kommt :Wink:  aber das ist einfach meine meinung.
ich persnlich finde, dass spezialfinnen fr stehtiefe reviere viel viel viel besser funktionieren. 
ich persnlich bin groer fan der tekkno sport tide. sicher keine hi tech top of the line finne, funktioniert fr mich aber fr das was sie soll, nmlich in stehrevieren leistung bringen, bestens.
ich glaube, dass auch maui ultra fins sowas im angebot hab...die delta finne soll wohl auch recht gut funktionieren.

----------


## T4Camper

Hallo,
habe mir die Tekknosport Tide mal angesehen. Hat ja auf jeden Fall eine groe Flche...Welche Lnge msste ich denn fr mein Board whlen? Wrde ich mit ner 32er klarkommen? Bin ja hier bei uns auf dem Steinhuder Meer unterwegs. Wenn ich da meine 54er Serienfinne anschraube, muss ich erst elendig weit durchs Wasser waten um in tieferes Wasser zu kommen. Und am Wulfener Hals ist das Wasser ja ebenfalls sehr flach. Da wrde ich mit der Serienfinne ebenfalls Probleme bekommen. Ich habe mir im August sogar meine 32er meiner lite Cat abgerissen...Zum Glck war nur die Finne gebrochen. Wenn der Finnenkasten zerstrt gewesen wre... 
Komme mir ja schon etwas bld vor, wegen einer Finne solche Beitrge zu schreiben, aber je mehr ich mich in die Materie des Windsurfens reinlese umso unsicherer bzw. umso mehr bin ich gewillt gleich das richtige Material zu kaufen, soweit mein Budget es zulsst. Und gerade bei der Finne kann ich anscheinend sehr viel falsch beim Kauf machen

----------


## Schotstart

du brauchst dich doch nicht zu entschuldigen.
ganz im gegenteil: ich finde deinen beitrag sehr erfrischend, weil er sich vom "passt mast x in segel y?" und "wer weiss was ber ...?" einheitsbrei abhebt!

viele leute unterschtzen die finne als thema einfach ungemein. mir fllt hufig auf, dass sich viele direkt ein anderes board oder segel oder sonstwas kaufen, anstatt bei varrierenden wind oder wasser einfach erstmal die finne zu wechseln. der vergleich,dass die finne wie die reifen be nem formel 1 auto sind, ist vielleicht etwas weit her geholt...im grunde aber zutreffend.

ich habe mir damals die 32er tide geholt. einfach weil es die finne mit der grten flche war.
damit konnte ich in meinem rocket 135 ltd segel bis 8,5 qm locker fahren. am anfang muss man seine technik etwas anpassen, dann funktionierts aber wunderbar.

----------


## T4Camper

vielen Dank fr die Beitrge zu meiner Frage, bzw. meinem Anliegen. Von den Spezialfinnen habe ich mal im Netz gelesen, aber bin nicht weiter gekommen. 
Nun habe ich aber noch eine letzte Frage: In wie weit muss ich meinen Fahrstil anpassen mit einer Tide Finne? 
Ich kann euch sagen, ich bin richtig hei drauf, wieder aufs Wasser zu kommen...Mein erster Surftrip ber Himmelfahrt nach Fehmarn ist schon klar gemacht und vorher werde ich das Steinhuder Meer unsicher machen ;-)

----------


## Luis

Nochmal kurz zur Seegrasfinne.  :Wink: 
Ich finde nicht, dass sich die Finne "scheie" fhrt. Ist aber auch ganz klar Geschmackssache. Habe auch eine Tide hier, die fahre ich aber nicht so gerne wie die Lessacher Seegrasfinnen, besonders die Duo Cut. 
 Klar, man muss "theoretische" seine Schlaufen noch etwas nach hinten packen, aber selbst das hab ich nicht gemacht. Und das einzige, wo ich den Unterschied zu einer "normalen" Finne merke ist das Hhelaufen.

----------


## Schotstart

ich sag ja es wird nen aufschrei geben, wenn auch einen kleinen, recht freundlichen :Wink:  wie schon gesagt...sehr subjektiv, ich bin auf seegrasfinnen nicht klar gekommmen :Wink:  wenn es fr dich funktioniert luis, freut mich das umso mehr.

betreffend der anpassung des fahrstils:
ich musste mich am anfang etwas dahingehend umgewhnen, dass die finne einfach nicht ganz so viel druck annimmt wie die normale, lange finne. grade beim angleiten braucht die tide einen tacken lnger, einfach weil das board nicht so viel lift im heck hat (weiss nicht, wie ich das anders beschreiben soll). 
ich muss aber auch zugeben, dass das wirklich nur auffllig wird, wenn du das board aktiv bei leichtwindbedingungen ins gleiten pressen willst. wenn es gut windet und man sich ohnehin einfach nur draufstellt und losfhrt (was ich jetzt einfach mal vermute anhand deiner schilderungen zu deinem fahrknnen etc.), was ja auch vllig ok ist, wird man den unterschied vermutlich kaum wahrnehmen.

der objektivitt halber muss ich allerdings noch betonen, dass der topspeed mit der tide schon eine ecke geringer ist, als mit einer leistungsorientierten finne. aber das liegt wohl in der natur der sache...ist halt irgendwie doch nur ein kompromis.
trotzdem: grade fr stehreviere kann ich die dinger wirklich empfehlen.

----------


## lordofchaos

Es muss keine Grassfinne sein.
Schau Dir mal die Rake30 von Wolfgang Lessacher an. 
Ich hatte meine 50er Finne durch eine 35er Rake30 ersetzt. Hat ungefhr die selbe Flche, ist aber nur 35cm "tief" und geht bis zu einer Segelgre von 7,5m
Um so grsser das Segel, umso grer muss auch die Finne sein.

Alternativ kannst du auch die Delta Finne von MUF probieren. Die hat einen extrem niedrigen Tiefgang. Allerdings wirst Du wohl ein paar abstriche machen mssen, was das Thema Hhelaufen angeht.
http://www.mauiultrafins.com/MUF7_en..._Wing_Fin.html

----------


## T4Camper

Die Delta Finne sieht auf jeden Fall interessant aus...Aber kann man der "Form" Vertrauen? Die sieht ja schon etwas merkwrdig im Gegensatz zu den "normalen" Finnen aus. Auf jeden Fall fr mein Leihenauge...
Aber der Tiefgang ist ja unschlagbar. 
Ich werde mich aber wohl fr eine Tekknosport Tide entscheiden. Da bleibt nur noch die Frage, welche Lnge ist fr mich geeignet? Ich mchte bis 8qm Segel fahren und bin ja nun auch nicht das Leichtgewicht...Reicht da die 330er oder lieber die 360er? Mit der 360er msste ich am wulfener Hals ja noch zurecht kommen, oder? Ist es denn generell gut eine Finne mit viel Flche zu haben, oder gibt es auch Bedingungen bei denen es besser wre eine Finne mit weniger Flche zu fahren? In einem Testbericht der "Surf" stand z.B. Geschrieben dass bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten eine krzere Finne das Boardverhalten und den Speed optimieren wrde...
Fr mich scheint der Finnendschungel noch nicht ganz durchschaubar. Aber ich nhere mich langsam an eine fr mich brauchbare Finne heran😃

----------


## Schotstart

ich denke in  die bereiche in denen eine kleinere finne sinnvoll ist, wirst du in absehbarer zeit noch nicht vorstoen :Wink:  da gehts eher um die kollegen die sich momentan in namibia tummeln und versuchen die 100 kmh-schallmauer zu durchbrechen :Wink: 

zur lnge der finne und ob du sie in deinem revier benutzen kannst, kann ich dir keine auskunft geben. ich bin die 330er mit 80 kilo und nem 8er segel wunderbar gefahren. ich weiss aber nicht wie hoch genau dein fahrknnen ist. tendentiell wrde ich dir aber raten sie so gro wie mglich zu nehmen...

----------


## T4Camper

So, nun habe ich mir die Tide Finne in 360er Lnge bestellt...Ich denke um die 100 Km/h zu knacken wird sie wohl gehen ;-). Nein im Ernst, ich denke, dass die Finne von der Lnge noch ganz OK ist um den Wulfener Hals unsicher zu machen und sie trotzdem gengend Flche bietet um vernnftig fahren zu knnen. Ich bin ja gerade mal 1,5 Saisons gesurft und werde im Speed und was wei ich wohl keinen Unterschied merken. Wichtig ist fr mich , dass das Brett mit mir nicht durchgeht ;-)
Danke nochmal fr die fr mich hilfreichenn Kommentare...

----------


## Lessacher

Ich htte Dir   eine   28er oder 32er  Formula Duo Grasfinne empfohlen.Fehmarn ist eigentlich ein
Grasrevier. Diese Finnen sind 5cm breiter als die Duo Grasfinnen,dadurch kannst Du die krzer fahren.
Hab es erst jetzt gelesen.Lderitz ist schuld,zuviel Arbeit. www.designlessacher.eu
Wolfgang

----------


## T4Camper

Hallo Wolfgang, vielen Dank auch fr Deine Antwort. Jetzt habe ich wie Du ja gelesen hast eine Finne. Die Lnge Deiner Finnen allerdings machen mich hellhrig. Aber mein Budget ist eh so ziemlich ausgereizt. Was kostet denn so ne Finne von Dir, wenn ich mal so vorsichtig fragen darf?

----------


## Lessacher

Formula Grasfinnen kosten in 100% Karbon  200 Euro und 7 Euro Porto.  Wolfgang

----------


## Finne

Moin T4Camper,
ich habe exakt die gleiche Eingangsfrage wie Du. Bist Du mit der Wahl Deiner Finne zufrieden ?
Kannst Du die gewhlte Kombi empfehlen oder wrdest Du heute anders entscheiden ?
Danke.

----------


## T4Camper

Ich habe mein Brett mittlerweile wieder verkauft und bin auf ein 136l Brett umgestiegen. Da fahre ich jetzt eine 42er Finne...
Um zu Deiner Frage zurck zu kommen, fr das Stark 165 hatte ich zuerst die Tekknosport Tide 360. Hat ganz gut funktioniert. Spter habe ich eine Lessacher Seegrasfinne, Chamleon 360 angeboten bekommen, die ich noch besser fand. Die Chamleon benutze ich jetzt gelegentlich fr mein 136er, funkt auch...
Wenn Du Interesse an der Tide 360 hast, knnte ich die verkaufen...

----------

